# Casio Edifice Chronograph



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, it has arrived safely. First off though - something for the philatelists amongst you. The box arrived literally covered in stamps, and very colourful too. Made a pleasant surprise on my desk when the post arrived, what with Hong Kong Air-Mail labels and at least 20 of these stamps plastered all over it.










Anyway, back to the watch







:

*Model : EF-500L-1AVDF*










*Now we get to the technical bit:*

Type : Chronograph Edifice series

Metal : Stainless Steel

Movement : Quartz cal 2711, 60 minute Chrono, date.

Indications: 60 minute (9 o'clock), constant seconds (6 o'clock) 24hrs (3 o'clock)

Black dial with tachymeter scale. bright applied batons, lumed hands and hour (dot) markers.

Water resistant 10 bars.

Size of case 43 X 39 X 13 mm

lugs: 14mm

Black leather strap, stainless buckle, white stitching.

*What do I think?*

Its nice. It has a good quality stainless steel case, highly polished on the sides, with a nice brushed finish to the top of the lugs. The batons and numerals are all applied and the subdials have a bright surround which sets then off nicely. The crystal is probably a mineral, is slightly convex and has a slight magnifying effect.

I was a little unsure when I pulled the trigger on it, and to be honest, I am still a teeny bit unsure now. It's very "retro" for a Casio (which is nice) and it's general looks appeal to me. It's a perfectly capable timepiece for not a lot of dosh at all. I'll probably keep it.








Keep an eye on the Sales/Trades forum though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Pity it's not solar


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

I like that subdial layout... like the old Seiko chronos (in look if not in function)!









Cheers


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I much prefer that chrono layout to the ubiquitous 12, 9, 6 layout


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm with you Jase, I always think that the 12/9/6 layout looks unbalanced.

One of my all time faves is the old Breitling Navitimer (but that's another thread), and this Casio has a little of that sort of "look" about it.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff said:


> Pity it's not solar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would have been nice, but would probably have trebled the price Griff. This only cost Â£40 shipped!!


----------

